# Monthly sales



## zsa427 (Dec 15, 2008)

This is kind of in conjunction with my previous question, but what are average monthly sales ( including cuisine, service, disposables, and rentals). I am trying to make a decision on taking a catering sales posisition located in chicagoland suburbs and want to see if goals are realistic


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

bizarre question, every business is different zsa.....what are your current monthly sales?


----------



## zsa427 (Dec 15, 2008)

SO there is no typically text book answer with full service catering company that does weddings and corporate accounts? No range at all at what should be realistic in gross sales?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

have you looked at their books? 
Do you have an accountant that deals with the same type of business you are exploring?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ZSA, some of the chefs in the pro thread have worked in hotels and large volume catering and can tell you what sales may run in different markets...will you get a chance to look at their books prior to joining the company?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

All you should be concerned with is topping last years sales and profit margin in line or better. You have to find out what their goal is not yours every place is different. Example an empty room in a nicer Holiday Inn down here cost $25.00 a night to have empty. So if you fill it for 35.00 at last minute thats great. If not well it cost you 25.00. That same room in NY may cost you $75.00 empty and so on.depends on location real estate construction cost labor etc.> This is room sales only ,banquet sales go by gross $ last year to this one.


----------

